
Introducing the Linode Backup Service - mattyb
http://blog.linode.com/2010/05/04/introducing-the-linode-backup-service/
======
ibejoeb
This is terrific. That's one more thing off my plate in getting my auditors to
sign off on my SAS 70.

Regarding that: has anyone out there done a SAS 70 with Linode-based services?
I haven't moved my entire operation yet, but I doubt I'm the first to consider
doing it. I know the Dallas colo is audited.

------
brandon
The biggest problem I can see with this solution is simply that it's not an
off-site backup. I haven't had any serious issues with Linode so far, but I
don't want to risk losing source repositories (for example) to an event that
took down their entire site.

As such, I configured duplicity to sync against S3
(<http://duplicity.nongnu.org/>) and I only back up my "important" bits. I pay
roughly 75¢ month over month; definitely worth it.

As a sidenote, though, access to on-demand snapshotting might push me to front
the $5 anyway.

------
jerryji
Being a long time SliceHost user, when I finally decided to signup Linode two
days ago despite its lacking of (official) backup capability, I wasn't
expecting such a nice gift, which almost feels exclusive.

BTW, a quick hard disk benchmark test shows that my Linode is almost twice as
fast as my SliceHost.

~~~
avar
I've moved from Slicehost to prgmr to Linode and I'm happiest with Linode out
of the three.

the I/O on Linode is faster, but it's still very slow compared to a "real"
machine, but that's the case with any VPS at this pricepoint as far as I know.

------
mark_l_watson
That is good that they offer the service, but I prefer cron jobs that make
daily backups to S3 that roll over (e.g., today's daily backup clobbers last
Tuesday's backup). Doing a monthly backup that never gets rolled over is also
a good idea.

------
necrecious
I am in the process of moving my rails app to Rackspace Cloud Servers. It
offers three backup images for free, but it only exists as long as the
associated server is around.

A 256 meg slice only costs $10. So it is actually a pretty good deal.

~~~
Bitmobrich
I was looking into Cloud servers recently. I think I will be going going with
1and1 Dynamic Cloud Server. 1and1 seem to have a better price than Rackspace,
and you can change the Ram, CPU, and storage all independently. At Rackspace
you had to scale both the Ram and your Disk space. How is your experience with
Rackspace? Has any one else tried 1and1's Dynamic Cloud server?

~~~
necrecious
I just got started with Rackspace, but they seem to be built on solid
technology acquired from Slicehost.

I like the fact I can add new servers quickly and it has infrastructure
support for failover and load balancing through shared IP.

------
snitko
I'm not suggesting linode goes commie and gives it away for free, but it would
be extremely nice to have a more flexible pricing policy. For that price, I'd
prefer backing up crucial data every night to a separate partition and
downloading it with a script weekly (actually, that's what I do). In general,
what I'm saying is: for the projects that use VPS backups may not be as
important to pay the offered price. I wonder what linode had in mind for that
- maybe I'm wrong.

------
kmano8
I'm not sure I can justify a 25% (an additional $5/mo on top of the standard
$19.99) premium on my linode 360 when I can do manual weekly backups. Granted,
this node is all personal projects.. should something detrimental happen to
the node, it wouldn't be a problem if my backup was a few days old.

Also, the pricing is here on the right <http://www.linode.com/backups/>

~~~
abstractbill
I can totally justify it. I run a bunch of side projects on a $20 Linode
server and have always felt bad for not having _any_ backups at all, but not
bad enough to spend any of my incredibly limited free time doing something
about it. Now I get to just throw $5/month at the problem.

------
timtrueman
I could have used this last week when I hosed my box running the Lucid Lynx
upgrade from 8.04 (I lost networking). I can easily justify $5/month to not
have to waste my time rebuilding a server like I just had to…

~~~
mattyb
What do you mean 'lost networking'? Was Lish not helpful?

------
kbrower
Finally! Just signed up all my linodes.

------
mijoro
The pricing on: <http://www.linode.com/backups/>

Linode 360: $5.00/mo Linode 540: $7.50/mo Linode 720: $10.00/mo Linode 1080:
$15.00/mo Linode 1440: $20.00/mo Linode 2880: $40.00/mo

Doesn't match the pricing on: <https://www.linode.com/signup/>

Linode 360 $19.95 16GB 200GB Linode 540 $29.95 24GB 300GB Linode 720 $39.95
32GB 400GB Linode 1080 $59.95 48GB 600GB Linode 1440 $79.95 64GB 800GB

~~~
kevinykchan
The pricing on the backups page is pricing for the backup service.

